# Duda con amplificador de 60w RMS



## Otrebor (Oct 6, 2006)

Hola a todos la duda que tengo con este amplificador es la siguiente, el potenciometro P1 que tiene el amplificador es para el control del volumen?? porque tengo entendido que los potenciometros para control de volumen deven de ir en la entrada con una Resistencia y un capasitor.


----------



## shocky (Oct 6, 2006)

Por lo que yo entiendo ese potenciometro no es para controlar el volumen. Sino que se usa para ajustar la corriente de polarizacion de la etapa de potencia.
Saludos.


----------



## Otrebor (Oct 7, 2006)

shocky dijo:
			
		

> Por lo que yo entiendo ese potenciometro no es para controlar el volumen. Sino que se usa para ajustar la corriente de polarizacion de la etapa de potencia.
> Saludos.



Gracias por tu respuesta, y otra cosa, en las hojas que tengo del amplificador en ninguna parte me explica como ajustar el Potenciometro, si me podrias decir como lo hago te agradeceria. Gracias


----------



## mauro tech (Oct 7, 2006)

El potenciómetro es para el ajuste del bias o punto cero, éste controla el voltaje de reposo que tienen los transistores de salida para que lo amplificado no suene entrecortado por cambio de onda positiva a negativa.
Nota : el voltaje del bias es por lo general de 400 milivoltios


----------



## Otrebor (Oct 7, 2006)

mauro tech dijo:
			
		

> el potenciometro es para el ajuste de vias o punto cero este controla el voltaje de repóso que tienen los transistores de salida para que lo amplificado no suene entrecortado por cambio de onda positiva a negativa
> nota:elvoltaje de vias es por lo general de 400 milivoltios



OK gracias Mauro Tech


----------



## Otrebor (Oct 7, 2006)

Una cosa mas, como hago para que un amplificador de 2 canales tenga 4 o mas canales y 2 o 3 entradas de audio.


----------



## Dano (Oct 7, 2006)

Simplemente ensamblas otro amplificador.


----------



## shocky (Oct 8, 2006)

Asi es. No se puede sacar mas canales de un amplificador.
Si o si tienes que hacer otro igual y listo.


----------



## randall (Oct 9, 2006)

Hola Otrebor, para quitarte ese problema de encima yo publiqué un mixer, este te va a ayudar para que conectes todas las entradas que tu quieras a cuantos amplificadores tu quieras, mira "mixer difusor de sonido".

Todo bien


----------

